# Not Checking Luggage - How Early to be at Station?



## AmandaJ (Dec 17, 2015)

Traveling round trip Emeryville - Reno. How early do we need to be at the station? We have a bedroom so we can take our carry-on sized luggage into the room with us.

Thanks!


----------



## BCL (Dec 17, 2015)

AmandaJ said:


> Traveling round trip Emeryville - Reno. How early do we need to be at the station? We have a bedroom so we can take our carry-on sized luggage into the room with us.
> 
> Thanks!


Probably 15 minutes. More if you need to park and get a parking permit. As long as you're not checking in luggage you theoretically only need to get there a few minutes early to find what car and room you've been assigned.

The California Zephyr is typically on time from Emeryville since it's the starting point.


----------



## valkyrie (Dec 17, 2015)

Before the train leaves! Not to be a smart a$$ but its not like the airport (or at least it has not been in the past). Assuming you already have your ticket (and you say you are not checking baggage), there is nothing left to do at the station except get on board the train. I assume you are taking the California Zephyr which originates in Emeryville so departing Emeryville I think you can be pretty well assured the train will not leave before the scheduled departure (although it doesn't hurt to check and be sure). Departing Reno is another matter since it's possible the train could be early so I would definately check on the expected arrival. You really want to check the expected departure time in any event since trains can sometimes be hours late and you might want to do something other than sitting around the station if that is the case.

Having said all that, I would probably try to get to the station a half hour before the expected departure to give myself some margin in case things don't go as planned (hold up in traffic, etc.) Have fun!


----------



## caravanman (Dec 17, 2015)

Trains DO NOT depart from advertised timed stations early! Amtrak often runs late, however. As mentioned above, Emeryville is the start, eastbound, so expect an on time departure. I would try to arrive about 20-30 minutes early at the station. This gives time to relax and enjoy a coffee while you wait.

The westbound train will have come all the way from Chicago, so the potential to encounter delay is much greater.

I am not very "savvy" with technology, so maybe someone else can point you towards live train time running info, via phone or internet?

Don't check on train times too early, as delayed trains can make up a bit of time too.

Ed


----------



## me_little_me (Dec 17, 2015)

When taking a train that is coming from another city, always check the stations before yours. If it hasn't arrived there, it can't arrive at yours. Use the app.


----------



## KmH (Dec 18, 2015)

Yep. Amtrak LD trains will not depart a station early.

I too recommend arriving 20 to 30 minutes before departure.

The #6 CZ is sometimes late departing EMY.

The #6 CZ equipment scheduled to departed EMY in morning @ 9:10 am arrived in EMY the day before as the #5.

If the #5 arrived on time @ 4:10 pm, the yard crew have 17 hours to complete all the safety inspection, maintenance, repairs, cleaning, stocking, etc that have to be completed so the #6 can depart on time the next morning.

If the #5 was late arriving the yard has that much less time to complete all the tasks so sometimes the #6 doesn't depart on time.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 18, 2015)

According to my mobile phone (connected to transmission towers updated via atomic clocks by necessity) Amtrak trains have indeed left early on occasion. I've only seen this happen by a minute or two but if we're being technical it can happen. On the other hand in my experience Amtrak is usually at least a little late, even when departing from the route's origin.


----------



## PVD (Dec 19, 2015)

No only is D/A correct from a technical standpoint as referencing timekeeping, there are even a few spots where it is published as such....

The following is from the legend at the bottom of a section of the Amtrak timetable showing what different symbols mean at different stations:

D Stops only to discharge passengers; train may leave before time shown.

L Stops to receive and discharge passengers; train may leave before time shown

Not common, but not impossible, always check, always verify, allow a cushion anyway.


----------



## NW cannonball (Dec 20, 2015)

"At the station" and "on the platform ready to board the train" are two different things.

Cut yourself some slack, allow at least 10 minutes at an unfamiliar station (yeah, at stations I'm familiar with, I've arrived at the station 4 minutes before the train left, no problem, but it was stressful -- at, say, NYP, I'd allow at least an extra 10-15 minutes to find the right track and platform)

EMY - not much sweat, but 15-20 minutes early - at the station seems good.

4 minutes early at the station - means you need to power-walk with luggage -- quickly  -- to the platform and board the train before the "all aboourd"

15 minutes early at the station - means plenty time to find the boarding spot on the platform, less sweat.


----------

